# Any Worthwhile movies lately?



## Arithmatics (Dec 30, 2010)

For me i'd say Easy A, and Scott Pilgrim.

But those were this year. and I'm wondering about the thousands over the years that i've missed.

So.

Suggest-me-a-movie Thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Or just basic movie suggestions thread.


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 30, 2010)

Adaptation, Rushmore, Cat Soup, SLC Punk, The Gods Must be Crazy, Kontroll, Cool Hand Luke.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 31, 2010)

Try kick-ass. Goon-slashing, gun-toting, foul-mouthed 11 year-olds FTW!!!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 31, 2010)

Kick-Ass, Social Network, True Grit, Buried, Tangled.


----------



## Aogu (Dec 31, 2010)

Monsters. 
It really is a great movie, don go expecting a horror film really.... its more of a road movie.
It's seriously good.


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 31, 2010)

Tangled?
Confession 2010 (JP language with english sub)
Time Traveller - The girl who leap through time 2010 (also jp with english sub)
The other guys

Let me in (if you are into artsy movie, i on the other hand, didnt enjoy this alot)
Tron legacy (true, the story is as wtf as ever, but damn those costume looks nice, that;s all i thought after seeing that movie)

and etc, there are a few more, but i dont remember...

Dont watch:

Avatar (both that blue alien and that shitty bald kid version)
Skyline (okay movie i guess, just a really shitty ending... )


----------



## LocoRoco (Dec 31, 2010)

Inception
The Girl With Dragon Tattoo
Avatar(i thought it was great)
Tron Legacy
Megamind
Due Date
True Grit
Rare Exports: A Christmas Tale(different)


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 31, 2010)

O right, thanks LocoRoco,

u could watch Megamind as well, it's kind a fun movie, at least it's refreshing to see the point of view from a villian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




off topic:
well, maybe to u, but after watching avatar, all i felt from the movie was that feeling that didn't i watch this before?? , okay fine, without all those hair intercourse stuff, but the overall story still feels like a deja vu to me.


----------



## LocoRoco (Dec 31, 2010)

I agree the story wasnt that great, predictable but thanks to cgi the movie turned out great


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 1, 2011)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> O right, thanks LocoRoco,
> 
> u could watch Megamind as well, it's kind a fun movie, at least it's refreshing to see the point of view from a villian
> 
> ...


It's Pocahontas/Dances With Wolves in SPACE!!!


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 1, 2011)

cronenberg's masterpiece:

*"Videodrome"* is a must see, especially if you like horror *done right* minus the stupidity of "suspense/horror" flicks like *"Saw"*.

It is truly a cult classic 25 years ahead of its time!










*Long live the new flesh!*


----------



## Raiser (Jan 1, 2011)

For two recent ones, my parents have both said that Salt and Resident Evil Afterlife are at least worth seeing. (Salt being "very good" and Resident Evil being "OK").


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 1, 2011)

"No Country for Old Men" is another great coen brothers film.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hmm so far I have seen movies that I didn't even know about.

I seen 'True Lies' with Arnold something its a good movie
'Law Abide Citizen' has its moments but still decent enough to watch.
'Runaway Jury' is awesome, anything with


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the tips guys. I'll check into most of the videos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you have anymore keep 'em comin'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I gots the need to potaytorize




			
				KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol'd no wonder it seemed familiar


----------



## Raiser (Jan 2, 2011)

I actually just saw Salt myself (above I posted that my parents had seen it) and it's actually much better than I'd presumed. Definitely worth checking out!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 2, 2011)

I really loved Tron(arcade games baby!) even Inception.
Those are the movies I'll always love this 2010.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 2, 2011)

Tron Legacy
Inception
Kick-ass
The Expendables (awesomely awesome guy movie)

Uh, other movies too. My memory is pretty awful when it comes to them.


----------



## ~De arimasu (Jan 2, 2011)

Recent films I liked:
How to Train Your Dragon
Moon
The Man Who Wasn't There
The Beat that My Heart Skipped
A Prophet

Older stuff:
Casablanca
Doctor Strangelove
Tokyo Story
M
Double Indemnity

10 of my favourites anyway


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2011)

{{}}


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 2, 2011)

Inception
How To Train Your Dragon
Despicable Me
Toy Story 3
Tangled
Alice In Wonderland

2010 was pretty much an animated movie year, most were great if not all.


----------



## Rafinesque (Jan 7, 2011)

I had low expectations for Tron Legacy, but it was actually pretty good.  

I thought Despicable Me was a disappointment.

Inception was the best movie of the year, maybe in the past 10 years...


----------



## iSneeze (Jan 7, 2011)

Inception, and SALT were two awesome movies that've come out recently.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 13, 2011)

Rafinesque said:
			
		

> Inception was the best movie of the year, maybe in the past 10 years...



HAH! No. For both of those statements. In my mind anyway, Toy Story 3 simply destroys Inception.


But anyways, Salt sucks. I hated it.


----------



## Daizu (Jan 21, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Rafinesque said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For what reason is Toy Story 3 better than Inception? Other than you liking it, of course. I loved both of those movies, but, to me, Toy Story 3 was honestly just for the nostalgia. Inception was far more interesting. I do agree, saying it's the best movie in the past ten years may be going a bit far, but it's definitely up there.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 26, 2011)

If people had not seen, The Last Samurai, I highly recommand to see that film.

Let's see what other films I had watched this month.

Case 39 - A good horror/drama film; it's a story about a woman who does childcare service, and came across a case folder which later finds out is inside an hostile environment with her parents. The woman starts investigating it only to find out her instintions were true. Later on in the film, she gets custody of the child, however doesn't know the child was the main reason why 'her' parents wanted to burn her alive. (Not going to spoil the whole film, it's not great nor bad. Just decent)

The Last Samurai - (IMO, I thought this film was going to boring since it was being suggested by a Sailor whose go to the MRW on weekends. So after that crappy film of Scott Pilgrim vs. The World, we watched the other film called 'The Last Samurai') To me has me watching it till the very end. It does start off slow since the beginning was about a presentation of the Captain retelling his historic event of fighting against the indians. He gets a call from his general to help train an army of Japanese men to fight against a village who still keeps their traditions intact like the way of the samurai. The captain refuses but reluctantly goes to Japan to train the army. ((I can't remember much since I did saw it like about 3-4 days ago))


----------

